# Game Thread: Washington Wizards @ Toronto Raptors 7:00PM EST CSNB SCO



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#660066"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/wizards/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/was_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/raptors/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/tor_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#004B6E">Washington Wizards(21 - 22) (8 - 13 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #660066">Toronto Raptors(15 - 30) (7 - 14 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.theaircanadacentre.com/"><img src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/stories/20030205/acc_34010.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.theaircanadacentre.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Air Canada Centre</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Toronto, ON, February 2, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Washington Wizards @ Toronto Raptors 7:00PM EST CSNB SCO</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #660066; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_james" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mike_james.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_james"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mike James<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Duquesne</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jalen_rose" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jalen_rose.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jalen_rose"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jalen Rose<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/morris_peterson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_morris_peterson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/morris_peterson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Morris Peterson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Michigan State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_bosh" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_bosh.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_bosh"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Bosh<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Georgia Tech</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pape_sow" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_pape_sow.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pape_sow"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Pape Sow<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Cal State Fullerton</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/gilbert_arenas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_gilbert_arenas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/gilbert_arenas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Gilbert Arenas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 4'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jared_jeffries" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jared_jeffries.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jared_jeffries"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jared Jeffries<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 11'' - Indiana</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/caron_butler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_caron_butler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/caron_butler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Caron Butler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Connecticut</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antawn_jamison" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_antawn_jamison.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antawn_jamison"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antawn Jamison<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brendan_haywood" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_brendan_haywood.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brendan_haywood"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Brendan Haywood<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #660066; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_matt_bonner.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Matt Bonner<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Florida</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joey_graham" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_joey_graham.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joey_graham"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Joey Graham<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 7'' - Oklahoma State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jose_calderon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jose_calderon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jose_calderon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jose Calderon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Spain</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_villanueva" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_charlie_villanueva.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_villanueva"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Charlie Villanueva<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_daniels" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_antonio_daniels.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_daniels"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antonio Daniels<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 4'' - Bowling Green</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_ruffin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_ruffin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_ruffin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Ruffin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Tulsa</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/donell_taylor" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_donell_taylor.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/donell_taylor"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Donell Taylor<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 5'' - UAB</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/etan_thomas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_etan_thomas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/etan_thomas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Etan Thomas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Syracuse</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey all,

I'm working on a program that generates game threads. Feel free to use this one for tonights game if you would like.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

wow, this looks amazing. nice job!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i really like the action shots... great job Kukoc


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah, nice game thread. Thanks.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Did I mention I hate playing the Bulls and the Wizards?

This could be another ugly game if we let their frontcourt climb on us.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice game thread......I think that the Raps can take this one. We match up well and have a good win to build on. Bosh should be able to post up Jamison and try to give him some trouble on "D",and James will go at Arenas.....if we can get something out of Pape and Mo knocks down the open shot we will be in fine shape. The bench looked strong last game as well!


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

amazingg gamee trendd, looks like you put alot of work into itt :biggrin: 

lets hope the raps come out strong and pumped from their win over artets and sac on saturaday and keep jamison off the boards, hes been killin the boards latelyy

prediction: raps win by 5

GO RAPS GO

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

Jeffries is gonna cause huge match-up problems for us. He's like 6'11" and we will more than likely have Jalen Rose on him because Peterson should be handling Butler. This could get ugly if Jeffries finds his groove tonight.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome game thread.
This game might be difficult for the Raps but I think they can pull it off.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

Prediction:

Pape Sow will have a "break-out" game.

8pts 11 boards 2 blks

:biggrin:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

pretty...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

This game thread looks fantastic!
Everything I want to be said has already been said, so I'll just stick with "GO RAPTORS GO!"


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Mr.McGrady said:


> Jeffries is gonna cause huge match-up problems for us. He's like 6'11" and we will more than likely have Jalen Rose on him because Peterson should be handling Butler. This could get ugly if Jeffries finds his groove tonight.


I don't think you have to worry about Jeffries too much, ive never seen him in a groove on offense.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Big Mike said:


> I don't think you have to worry about Jeffries too much, ive never seen him in a groove on offense.


I think Jalen will get him in early foul trouble and he will spend most of the first half on the bench....Rose is just to savy to let Jared bother him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is Ruffin really a key bench player for the Wizards? That's unfortunate.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

With Jarvis Hayes out and Etan having missed a few games it opened up some minutes for him....Some teams might be saying...Pape Sow a starter, pretty sad


----------



## Krux (Jan 22, 2006)

Very nice game thread. I hope the Raptors are pumped from the Sacramento game and go for two wins in a row.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Cmon raptors lets get two straight..Nice game thread also..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

GAMETIME.

*Lets Go Raptors.*


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> I think Jalen will get him in early foul trouble and he will spend most of the first half on the bench....Rose is just to savy to let Jared bother him.


Um... thats kind of the point I was trying to make.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhhhh some offensive rebs from the raps, bosh makes the layup and one.

Tied at 9. 
7:44 left in the 1st Quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Michael James keeps on lighting it up.
Joey Graham checks in for J-Rose.
23-20 Raps..........1:32 left in the 1st Quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

25-22 Raptors after the 1st Quarter.

Chris Bosh with 11 pts, 3 rebs
Mike James with 9 pts, 1 assist


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wizards up now, 36-34 (at least that's what NBA.com says)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, 3 blocks for Villy already, that's crazy!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

50-48 Raptors.
-Halftime-


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Pape Sow is a flat out hustler.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Bosh bent his nail back
*shudders*


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Pape Sow with the rejection!!!!!!!
Mo Pete for threeeeeeeee!


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

I LOVE Pape Sow

Huge Rejection


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

JALEN ROSE!!! Jalen Rose!!! Jalen Rose!!! Jalen Rose with a dunk courtesy of Mo Pete.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh drives makes the layup AND 1.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

CV3 has 4 blocks so far
Not bad


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow the Raps just blew their 18 pt lead.

Cmon Raptors!!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

God damn 3-point hitting Jamison... agh...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

We honestly better not see a repeat of opening night. Come on guys, close this one out!


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Wholy ****
109 - 108


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ridiculous. ****ing ridiculous. Up by one now, and the Wizards creeped up with 3-pointers. WTF!!!!


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Who?? MIKE JAMES


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

EDIT: courtside live = ****in slow


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Insane game..wow what would we do without James


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice to be beating better teams no matter how close they get.

You know a team like that is going to make a run. Nice to hold them off.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright it's over, 117-112 Raptors. Thankfully we didn't blow our lead fully and lose like we did last time, but it's just another sign of the team improving I guess.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Bosh and James Huge game combined 60 points sometthing points..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh's 13 rebounds shines out to me more than his 33 points. It's been a while since he had a double-double.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

Weird Lineup to end the game. 

Jose, MJ, MoPete, Jalen, CB4. That is one small lineup. Does anyone know if they were just trying to match up with Washington or was this pure Sam Mitchell?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Great game. Great win.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

To quote Chuck Swirsky, "Onions! Onions! And Onions!" for Mike James!

Glad to see that the Raptors pulled it off and didn't allow the Wizards to completely take over in the fourth.

2 and 0 on this homestand now!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Holy ****, Chris Bosh shot 14-19 tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Holy ****, Chris Bosh shot 14-19 tonight.


=0 WOAH! That's an amazing 74% from the field. :clap:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

_Attendance was just 13,640, the worst crowd in franchise history. The previous worst was 13,863 on Nov. 7, 2004, against Portland. _ - yahoo.com

Wow. I hope the crowds get bigger during this homestand. People missed a great game tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Wizards were 15/17 in the 4th quarter at one point. It was pretty ridiculous how we let them back in the game, but a win is a win. 
Nice to see Charlie with another solid performance. I'm not a big fan of him taking a lot of threes, but he kept hitting them so I can't complain. 
Guys, Pape Sow is such a horrible rebounder. Five rebounds in 14 minutes? We need Hoffa, our saviour! :biggrin:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

foul_balls said:


> Weird Lineup to end the game.
> 
> Jose, MJ, MoPete, Jalen, CB4. That is one small lineup. Does anyone know if they were just trying to match up with Washington or was this pure Sam Mitchell?


A big reason why the Wizards were able to come back was that they were successful in stopping the Raptors through full/half court presses. At the time putting in two point guards would help get the ball up quicker and safer.

Another reason why the Wizards came back was because of their perimeter shots. Eddie Jordan and co. were intent on winning this game from the 3 point land so Sam used players more adapt and efficient on defending the perimeter.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

That was a very exciting game~~~ I love these high-scoring Raptors affairs!

So far this homestand has been fantastic.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome game by the Raptors. Great game played by CB4.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

pape sow played some amazing D tonight! love to see him play with so much passion adn effort


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Guys, Pape Sow is such a horrible rebounder. Five rebounds in 14 minutes? We need Hoffa, our saviour! :biggrin:


is that a joke? cause 5 boards in 14 minutes is pretty good.. thats 10 boards in 28 mins, and would probably equate to bosh's 13 boards for the entire game.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

aizn said:


> is that a joke? cause 5 boards in 14 minutes is pretty good.. thats 10 boards in 28 mins, and would probably equate to bosh's 13 boards for the entire game.


Well since Bosh played 42 and Pape only 14, just x 3.

Pape (42 mins) : 6 pts, 15 reb, 3 ast, 3 stl, 3 blks, and 12 personal fouls :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

aizn said:


> is that a joke? cause 5 boards in 14 minutes is pretty good.. thats 10 boards in 28 mins, and would probably equate to bosh's 13 boards for the entire game.


Notice the :biggrin: ?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

trick said:


> A big reason why the Wizards were able to come back was that they were successful in stopping the Raptors through full/half court presses. At the time putting in two point guards would help get the ball up quicker and safer.
> 
> Another reason why the Wizards came back was because of their perimeter shots. Eddie Jordan and co. were intent on winning this game from the 3 point land so Sam used players more adapt and efficient on defending the perimeter.


nah, i think its because Jamison wanted to pull a "kobe"


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

This game was incredibly even statistically. Total team rebounds, FTs made, turnovers, FG attempts, all exactly equal.

Wiz shoot 52% and lose. And when have you seen a 4th Quarter score of 43-36 ? That's ridiculous Raps shoot 54% for the game and make exactly 2 more FG's than the Wiz in the same number of attempts. One more 3pt shot, and one more 2pt shot. That's the 5 point difference in the game.

Bosh and MJ were on fire, but Charlie really brought incredible energy tonight. He was getting some tough boards which is what I want to see from him.

Pape was actually having a bad game until he picked up his fourth foul in the first minute or so of the 3rd Q. He missed a dunk, had another shot fiercely rejected, and had only 2 or 3 boards on the night at that time. If that was Hoff he would have boo'd off the court. But Sam left him in, unlike his usual routine with Hoff, and Pape all of a sudden found his rhythm and made some very nice plays. That's what Sam should have been doing all year with Hoff. Why save a guy who you have no plan to use late in games. Sow proved that a player can turn it around and have a good spurt for you if you give him the chance.

Hopefully Sam learns something from that.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Not sure if it is officialy but ESPN reported that the crowd was the smallest in Raptors history.

zing


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

lucky777s said:
 

> This game was incredibly even statistically. Total team rebounds, FTs made, turnovers, FG attempts, all exactly equal.
> 
> Wiz shoot 52% and lose. And when have you seen a 4th Quarter score of 43-36 ? That's ridiculous Raps shoot 54% for the game and make exactly 2 more FG's than the Wiz in the same number of attempts. One more 3pt shot, and one more 2pt shot. That's the 5 point difference in the game.
> 
> ...


Hoffa has had a year and a half to prove himself, so I don't think leaving him in for an extra play or two will change anything.
Pape Sow, on the other hand, hasn't had much playing time in the past two years, and now he's showing what he can do and Sam Mitchell is giving him some extra minutes for it.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow what a win, i was a bit anxious there at the end but mike james came up huge, lets hope we can bring that momentum into our next 3


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> Not sure if it is officialy but ESPN reported that the crowd was the smallest in Raptors history.
> 
> zing


It's true. I posted about that in this thread yesterday. Last night was a Raptor's franchise low of 13, 640.


----------

